# Theory



## saken (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, my shit started after a panic attack on weed. I was probably dehydrated and and eaten to little too and it was hot outside so everything just went fuck. After that i developed panic syndrome and i was constantly health anxious, i thought i had brain tumor, ms among other things..

My symptoms started with head aches, not the aching but the weird pressure like headache and dizzynes, had this for 2-3 months til it disappeared but the injury with anxiety was already done. I suffered panic attack and "small" panic attacks on and on. After one small panic attack i developed a derealization problem and a fucked up issue with me thinking my memory is fucked.

As i think about it i've starting to think that this all stems from stiff muscles in the neck and shoulder area. Because when I was so health anxious i constantly was putting pressure on my neck and shoulders (really common in anxiety). My friend who is a fitness freak told me my shoulders and neck where stiff like concrete, he also asked me if i felt dizzy and stuff. If you let this be it will after a while mess with your head, it cuts the blood flow of oxygen to the brain, it makes you feel dizzy, fucks with your vision and messes with the nervous system among other stuff:


> The neck is the gateway to the brain. It contains major blood vessels to supply the brain with oxygen. Thus, tight neck muscles or misaligned vertebrae may compress or stretch these blood vessels, reducing the blood supply (oxygen delivery) to the brain. Symptoms of low oxygen supply are fatigue, fuzzy thinking, poor memory, and lack of motivation, among others.
> 
> The neck also provides passage to the trachea (wind pipe) and the esophagus. Moreover, it contains the larynx (voice box), and the thyroid (master gland of the body). Consequently, tight neck muscles or misaligned vertebrae can compress, stretch, or shift these structures, potentially making it difficult for us to swallow, speak, or breathe.
> http://nhp.whitetigernaturalmedicine.com/painful-conditions/tight-neck-muscles-pain-neck


This fits perfectly with what i was experiencing in the beginning. I can also feel that my DR gets worse if i lie down with my head in weird positions putting pressure on the side of neck, escpecially the SCM muscle. Because when i feel this space out dizzy feeling I get really anxious and terrified.

I've been feeling pretty OK this days, I actually was happy yesterday (for real) and felt good. All this started when I started to feel really calm and relaxed all through my body. I still feel weird but it's purely only when I think about it, when I do i get my OCD thoughts about reality and my memory being weird but it's decreasing.

So my tips are:

Work out, STRENGTHEN the mid part of your back, your bum, abs and back thigh so it can support the muscles in the neck, and shoulders.
Please, stop obessing about DR/DP, I know it fucking almost impossible but when you do it for just like 10 minutes you will feel the diffrence.
Meds? Don't know, aint taking any.
Breathing excersises..
Quit nicotine and caffeine (Helps me)
I have really bad self esteem and shit so I have to raise that. I thought i had it.
Stop lying to yourself. Get rid of friends you dont really enjoy.
Get rid of stressers.. 
Sleep, i get really fucked up if I don't sleep..

Feel free to elaborate on the muscles thing, it's just a theory of mine.

EDIT*
And yeah, when I drink alcohol and go to sleep, you dont move around in the bed, hence worsening the muscle problem.. Good thing to know.


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

saken said:


> Well, my shit started after a panic attack on weed. I was probably dehydrated and and eaten to little too and it was hot outside so everything just went fuck. After that i developed panic syndrome and i was constantly health anxious, i thought i had brain tumor, ms among other things..
> 
> My symptoms started with head aches, not the aching but the weird pressure like headache and dizzynes, had this for 2-3 months til it disappeared but the injury with anxiety was already done. I suffered panic attack and "small" panic attacks on and on. After one small panic attack i developed a derealization problem and a fucked up issue with me thinking my memory is fucked.
> 
> ...


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great post...sounds just like how my DR started...I got really bad pressure in my head and dizziness...mine persisted for 8 months though...I thought i also had MS and had a CAT scan and MRI. 
My anxiety was relentless too..after the first one..they came in waves...every thought almost became a irrational thought that led me into another. 
I went to a chiropractor to get my neck adjusted..thinking it would help my dizziness.
I do think I probably have issues with my SCM muscle....
Thankfully I am much better these days....but wow....there is a lot to consider...not just drugs...but structural issues too! I am going to start working on my core again..thanks!


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

VERY interesting. Considering that extreme acute stress, like the one from the very first panic attack (the one on weed), can certainly make some muscles stiff.
What I wonder is, for how long can a muscle stiff? Wouldn't it be a temporary thing? Or it might stay like that unless you do something to revert it (like zone-specific exercises, massages, etc.).

Also, you might want to look at this thread, which is indeed, very related.


----------

